
Sci-Fi Writers Dream Up Ideas For US Government - nreece
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/05/21/AR2009052104379.html
======
wglb
My advice: get and train an imagination, don't outsource the job. Read all the
hard core stuff, read the fantasy stuff.

------
nazgulnarsil
what a horrid caricature of SF. I suppose serious social commentary is beyond
the fluff piece this was intended as.

